# maximize biological filtration with AquaClears: sponge or biomax (or fluval rings)?



## junta (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi there

I use two AquaClear 70s (rated for 40-70g) simultaneously with the following media:

Filter 1: Sponge, and a combo of AquaClear Biomax and Fluval rings in AquaClear bags

Filter 2: Sponge, AquaClear Biomax, and Carbon insert.

I think I get enough mechanical filtration through even one sponge in one of the filters.

What kind of combination of media do you think would maximize biological filtration in the remaining spots for media?

More sponge? More AquaClear Biomax? More Fluval rings in AquaClear bags? I do not think I need Carbon inserts at this point. Or any other combination recommendations?

Thank you, cheers.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks perfectly fine to me.
Unless you're having water problem, adding anything in won't change much because it's the stocking that determines the amount of filteration needed.
Unless you plan to not do water change for a long period of time or water is too expensive or you feed dead-live food, you don't need to make any changes.
Personally speaking, I'd change the carbon for a fine filter floss to polish the water.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

What size is the tank?

Harry


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

SPONGE/SPONGE bio max is the best way to go.

You MUST use 2 sponges in an aquaclear for maximum mechanical filtration, as, if you look very carefully at the design, you will note the refiltration grids on the sides of the media rack (the plastic thing that you slide sponges etc into that slides into the filter) permit bypass of the bottom sponge.


----------

